# Camera hành trình Vietmap C61 Pro cảnh báo giao thông độ nét 4K



## Bachviettech (16/4/21)

Nếu bạn đang quan tâm dòng camera cho xe ô tô phân khúc 2 - 3 triệu, thì đây là sản phẩm bạn đáp ứng đủ nhu cầu cho bạn.

C61 pro thiết bị camera ghi hình phía trước xe ghi hình HD siêu nét. Có tích hợp GPS, wifi. => Là bản cao cấp hơn bẳng c61 thường, thiết bị được tân trang lên những chức năng giúc các bác an toàn khi lái xe. Đặc biệt là có nhiều chức năng cảnh báo tốc độ, cảnh báo thông tin giao thông hot thì Vietmap C61 pro chính là sản phẩm tuyệt vời dành cho bạn.
*Lý do nên lắp đặt c61 pro*

Có thể khảng định rằng C61 pro là dòng cam hành trình cao cấp với 3 điểm nổi bật khiến rất nhiều bác tài tin tưởng và sử dụng nó đó là:

1. Ghi hình có độ phân giải siêu nét 4K

2. Cảnh báo biển báo giao thông bằng giọng nói Tiếng Việt

3. Có wifi để kết nối để tải, xem clip bằng điện thoại di động

4. Được trang bị loa to hơn giúp chúng ta chú ý hơn khi có cảnh báo

*5. Được tặng thẻ dung lượng lớn lên tới 64G*
*Dưới đây là tổng 5 tính năng tuyệt vời đến từ camera hành trình vietmap C61 pro*

Dưới đây là tổng 5 tính năng tuyệt vời đến từ camera hành trình vietmap C61 pro
*Ghi hình Siêu Nét với độ phân giải 4K trên C61 pro *

Điều đầu tiên các bạn quan tâm sẽ là độ phân giải cũng như chất lượng hình ảnh của chiếc cam hành trình đúng không.






C61 được trang bị chip hình ảnh cao cấp giúp ghi hình siêu sắc nét với độ phân giải cao tới Ultra HD 4K cùng với thông tin tốc độ, tọa độ di chuyển của xe, tính năng này vô cùng hữu ích khi gặp sự cố khi di chuyển trên đường 
*Ghi hình góc rộng 170 độ ” đủ để quan sát cả thế giới”*






 Ở các camera hành trình ô tô thông thường sẽ có góc quay giao động dưới 130 độ nhưng với Vietmap C61 pro có góc quay siêu rộng tới 170 độ đủ để bạn theo dõi mọi hoạt động diễn ra ở 2 bên hông xe.
*Cảnh báo trước bằng giọng nói tiếng việt các biển, bảng giao thông công với việc loa nói to nghe rõ hơn bản C61 thường.*






* Các loại biển báo mà Vietmap C61 cảnh báo ĐƯỢC cập nhật dữ liệu bản đồ 3 tháng một lần do vậy C61 pro luôn cảnh báo chính xác trên mọi lẻo đường*

*- Ra vào khu vực đông dân cư *

*- Cảnh báo có camera giao thông *

*- Khu vực cấm vượt và hết cấm vượt *

*- Khu vực thường xuyên kiểm tra tốc độ *

*- Sắp đến trạm thu phí Cảnh báo đường hầm*
*Xem video trực tiếp và trích xuất ngay trên điện thoại khi kết nối wifi nội bộ*

Camera hành trình C61 trang bị công nghệ truyền dữ liệu thông qua kết nối WIFI không dây, giúp việc xem lại, lưu trữ chia sẻ video lên mạng xã hội dễ dàng ngay trên các thiết bị điện di động hệ điều hành Android, IOS.





*Khóa video khi xe va chạm *

Một tính năng mang tính bảo mật cực kì cao. Với cảm biến G-Sensor được tích hợp trên thiết bị, nếu trong quá trình di chuyển các xe khi xảy ra rung lắc hoặc va chạm thì clip đang ghi sẽ tự động được khóa lại (không bị khóa hẳn cam vì sẽ mất dữ liệu)





*Vietmap C61 pro camera hành trình trước siêu nét, siêu chất, siêu sang trọng*



*Hình ảnh thực tế của sản phẩm*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*
*Viettech Gps *

*Dịch vụ cung cấp phù hiệu xe tải *

*Dịch vụ cung cấp phù hiệu xe công-ten-nơ*

*Dịch vụ cung cấp phù hiệu xe hợp đồng*

*Dịch vụ lắp đặt định vị cho ô tô, xe máy*

* Dịch vụ lắp đặt camera hành trình Vietmap *

*Dịch vụ lắp đặt camera hành trình Xiaomi*
*CAM KẾT *

*Giá dịch vụ hợp lý, rẻ nhất phục vụ tư vấn, lắp đặt và giao hàng tận nơi chỉ từ 30 phút.*

*SỬ DỤNG DỊCH VỤ NGAY*

*Những dịch vụ lắp đặt sẽ giao tận nơi và lắp đặt miễn phí.*

Bạn còn chần trừ gì nữa nhỉ, hãy nhấc máy lên và liên hệ cho chúng tôi. Bạn sẽ được tư vấn miễn phí về nhu cầu sử dụng cũng như thiết bị phù hợp *khỏi giá xấu, yên tâm chất lượng.*

*Chi tiết liên hệ tại: *

Miền Bắc: Số 9, Ngõ 92, Đường Nguyễn Khánh Toàn, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội

*Hotline: 0975 883 811 *

Miền Nam: Số 22C, Ngô Đức Kế, Phường 12, Quận Bình Thạnh, TP HCM

*Hotline: 0902 247 699*


----------

